# Diastreifen



## Peter Klein (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz.

Habe ein kleines (gr0ßes) Problem...
und zwar suche ich ein Tut, mit dem ich einen Diastreifen (hoffe ich habe das richtig ausgedrückt ).

Das is so`n teil wo ein schwarzer streifen ist und in der Mitte diese kleinen weissen viereckigen Fenster, in die man Bilder setzen kann oder auch einfach weiss lassen kann.

Kann mir jemand von euch helfen?

Wäre echt ok, wenn ich hier weiter komme.

Meine Suche auf tutorials.de hat mich net weiter gebracht.

Danke im voraus


Punkroiber


----------



## OHOLIBAH (16. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe suchst du ein bild von so ener Art Filmstreifen oder? Wozu brauchst du das denn bzw. willst du da irgendwas reinsetzen?

Such einfach mal bei Goole unter Diastreifen oder Filmstreifen (bei Bildern).


----------



## Peter Klein (16. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein Bild gefunden das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Und einen solchen Streifen möchte ich selber machen, am besten mit PS 7.0, nur weiss ich net wie.

Punkroiber


----------



## rAvEnXXL (16. Juli 2004)

hi!
hab das hier mal probiert: (siehe Anhang)

und die PSD: http://simonboehler.de/tausch/dia.rar 

Ich denke mal dass Dir die psd weiterhilft. Wenn nicht frag einfach noch einmal nach.


----------



## Peter Klein (16. Juli 2004)

Jo, cool...danke

und wie hast du das jetzt genau gemacht?

greets 


punkroiber


----------



## rAvEnXXL (16. Juli 2004)

Hilft dir die psd nicht?
Also:
1. Mit auswahlwerkzeug Kasten ziehen -> Ecken abrunden -> Füllen mit schwarz
2. In die Maske kleine Kästchen malen (geben die Löcher oben und unten)
3. Gewünschtes Bild reinmachen und skalieren.


----------



## Peter Klein (17. Juli 2004)

Ich habe die PSD geöffnet und wenn ich eine einzelne Ebene zum Beispiel Ebene2 öffnen will macht der das net, aber ich werde es mal versuchen.

Falls es net klappt werde ich nochmal etwas weiter posten.

Thx

Greets 
Punkroiber


----------

